

Microsoft To Phone Makers: Maybe You Should Pick Us - recoiledsnake
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2011/08/15/microsoft-to-phone-makers-maybe-you-should-pick-us/

======
nextparadigms
Microsoft will basically pay billions to Nokia in deals/cash/promotion and
they will allow them to customize WP7 more than any other manufacturer. Plus,
they've put a lot of their "former" employees at the top of Nokia.

Is that really that different? It looks like an unofficial acquisition of
Nokia, to me. At least with Android they are selling millions of devices per
month. With WP7, not so much.

------
rbanffy
Right. Because Windows phones are flying off the shelves faster than factories
can produce them...

~~~
pedalpete
Not sure exactly what your argument or point is. Is Android selling because it
is the best OS? or because it is currently seen as the 'other' OS? if more
devices come with WP7 installed, with more shelf space dedicated to WP7 vs.
Android, is there any reason why WP7 couldn't take the same position as
Android?

The WP7 marketplace is growing quickly, the OS is solid and beautiful, and
there is a lot of 'interest' at the moment. That 'interest' may not turn into
sales, but handset manufacturers considering WP over Android could make a huge
difference.

~~~
rbanffy
The biggest problem with WP7 is that it's limited to fairly high-end and
expensive phones. Android spans a much wider space - not always well, and
that's one reason for the relatively low consumer satisfaction.

Google has a delicate situation in their hands - they must calm down its
Android partners and ensure Motorola won't have preferential treatment. One
way to calm them down is to step up with its new patent portfolio and use it
to help protect the likes of HTC and Samsung from Apple's and Microsoft's
patents.

